# جهاز كشف الاحجار الكريمة والالماس تيتان 5000



## مسوق برو (31 أكتوبر 2016)

*
جهاز كشف الماس تيتان 500

بنظام الاستشعار عن بعد لكشف الألماس و الأحجار الكريمة تحت الأرض




للباحثين عن الالماس والأحجار الكريمة تحت الارض نقدم لكم الابتكار العلمي والتقنية الحديثة لرصد اماكن الألماس والأحجار

الكريمة بجهاز TITAN GER – 500 خفيف الوزن سهل الاستخدام وسريع الاكتشاف .

وضعت شركة Ger Detect جميع التقنيات العالية الدقة و العالمية بنظام الديجيتال الكامل و بحساسات استشعارية سريعة

الالتقاط للهدف ليكون الأول في اكتشاف الألماس و الأحجار الكريمة في باطن الأرض.

يصل الجهاز إلى عمق 65 متر في باطن الأرض و مدى أمامي 2500 متر .




TITAN GER – 500 DIAMOND DETECTOR

نظام الاستشعار عن بعد عالي الدقة والتمييز .

نظام تحديد ورصد مؤكد لتواجد الالماس والأحجار الكريمة عن طريق شاشة التوجيه الاستشعاري الديجيتال الذكية للجهاز




مع امكانية دقيقه جدا بتحديد نوع الهدف المراد البحث عنه مثل الالماس والأحجار الكريمة :

(العقيق ، الفيروز ، الزبرجد، الزمرد ، الياقوت الأحمر ، الياقوت الأزرق ، الياقوت الأصفر ، الكوارتز) مع إمكانية تحديد

المدى الامامي للجهاز ابتداءاً من 500 متر او 1000 او 1500 او 2000 او 2500 متر وبعمق 65 متر تحت الارض .

الجهاز يعمل بأربع لغات ومنها العربية .

عند تشغيل الجهاز يمكنك اختيار احد اللغات وتحديد نوع الهدف المراد البحث عنه وبعد اختيار المدى الامامي للجهاز يقوم

الجهاز بعملية البحث .

عند التقاط هدف سوف يظهر على الشاشة الذكية اتجاه الهدف المكتشف و يمكن للمستخدم السير حتى الوصول فوق الهدف

تماماً وحصره في مساحة متر مربع وتحديد العمق بالمتر و السنتمتر

للاطلاع على مواصفات الجهاز زو صفحة الجهاز على موقعنا

جهاز كشف الالماس تيتان 500 

للاستفسار اتصل على / 00971503010775 – 00971503010577

كفالة لمدة 5 سنوات من شركة جولد ماستر الوكيل الحصري في الامارات والشرق الاوسط لكبرى مصانع اجهزة


شحن مجانى لجميع دول العالم


جهاز كشف الماس / جهاز كشف الالماس / جهاز كشف الاحجار الكريمه / جهاز كشف الالماس تيتان 500 / TITAN GER – 500 DIAMOND DETECTOR / شركة جولد ماستر​*


----------



## مسوق برو (27 يناير 2020)

*رد: جهاز كشف الاحجار الكريمة والالماس تيتان 5000*

افضل جهاز كشف الماس والاحجار الكريمة مع خاصية فحص الاحجار الكريمة


----------

